# AMS again



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

A few vendors called me asking if I was having trouble getting paid from AMS. I told them they got me for 3500.00. Does any one on here actually make money with them or do they just scam people? I really want to know! If you making money them, tell me how your doing it!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> A few vendors called me asking if I was having trouble getting paid from AMS. I told them they got me for 3500.00. Does any one on here actually make money with them or do they just scam people? I really want to know! If you making money them, tell me how your doing it!


I make money with them on GMAC work but I refuse to do any other contracts with them.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

What state are you in. I never Heard of them. I just don't under stand how Ams is still in business?? I have spoking to 5 other vendors and they are in worse shape the me. I just don't get it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> What state are you in. I never Heard of them. I just don't under stand how Ams is still in business?? I have spoking to 5 other vendors and they are in worse shape the me. I just don't get it.



AMS does GMAC work and it pays HUD minus 20% and they pay every month on or around the 20th.

I had a HUGE battle with them on VRM work and some other crap they screwed me on. In the end I got my money but still discontinued those contracts with AMS. I kept the GMAC because it pays well.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh ok I get it. How do u get them to give that? They have a ton of work but they just don't want to pay. I got to say ,I have been with five bros. one moth 
.. no problem so far. My checks come on the 1st and the 16th.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Oh ok I get it. How do u get them to give that? They have a ton of work but they just don't want to pay. I got to say ,I have been with five bros. one moth
> .. no problem so far. My checks come on the 1st and the 16th.


Give it time, give it time........


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Oh ok I get it. How do u get them to give that? They have a ton of work but they just don't want to pay. I got to say ,I have been with five bros. one moth
> .. no problem so far. My checks come on the 1st and the 16th.


Your dancing with the Devil. Unless you plan on being a yes man and cleaning out every NASTY fridge for peanuts, installing handrails for the fun of it, raking leaves and clippings. Lose the Brothers, they screwed us big because I refused orders. We will not be forced to do slave work for low wages and we won't be charged back because they have to reassign an order that we don't accept. 

Your best bet with them is next time you have to take a picture of your truck license plate in the driveway place a nice message over it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> What state are you in. I never Heard of them. I just don't under stand how Ams is still in business?? I have spoking to 5 other vendors and they are in worse shape the me. I just don't get it.


If you had 5 subs that you made 20% profit on each week, and started keeping 80% of what you owed them, until they quit, then hired 5 more subs off the ad you placed, and did the same to them, your business would be pretty fat too.
To some people, regionals are like little flames that the moths just cannot resist.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> AMS does GMAC work and it pays HUD minus 20% and they pay every month on or around the 20th.
> 
> I had a HUGE battle with them on VRM work and some other crap they screwed me on. In the end I got my money but still discontinued those contracts with AMS. I kept the GMAC because it pays well.


Been with them 5 years...they ppay you a flat fee and bill a different number that is from a former employee.
Also currently there seems to be some improprieties in regards to the Broker Indemnity and AMS supposed to refund the 20% on FNMA properties....

The flat fee is not what they bill it is what they remove the 20% from...
We did over 2000 HUD props for them not one was billed at HUD fees...they were all flat fees. I did negotiate numbers that we could live with just as we did with the FNMA contract. Problem is there is no volume here...

Another thing to be cognizant of...they have in house crews that they pay so their volumes are going to those crews... Should you be lucky enough to receive something it will probably be aver the allowable and they will want it done under the scope of "Initial Services" and you will have to fight AFTER you complete services to receive the proper compensation for your work if you're lucky enough to get someone to answer the phone or an email...:whistling2:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Been with them 5 years...they ppay you a flat fee and bill a different number that is from a former employee.
> Also currently there seems to be some improprieties in regards to the Broker Indemnity and AMS supposed to refund the 20% on FNMA properties....
> 
> The flat fee is not what they bill it is what they remove the 20% from...
> ...


I have never done a flat fee job for AMS and I've been with them for several years. I lost money on the VRM thing, a US Bank contract they had for a bit, and we tried some other contract that didn't work. 

They have no in house crews in my area. We ONLY do GMAC work and it's pre conveyance. I have ZERO interest in post conveyance work unless it's direct for the bank or through a realtor. There is no money in it, and far too many requirements. The GMAC stuff pays 100 for a wint and 80 is the minimum for a grass cut. We also don't take leaves or remove clippings or any of that garbage. If they want that done I want 500 a yard.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It has been my experience that they do not like to use their*



Cleanupman said:


> Been with them 5 years...they ppay you a flat fee and bill a different number that is from a former employee.
> Also currently there seems to be some improprieties in regards to the Broker Indemnity and AMS supposed to refund the 20% on FNMA properties....
> 
> The flat fee is not what they bill it is what they remove the 20% from...
> ...


in house crews, because they know what it really costs, with your own trucks, employees, and supplies. And some of my properties are closer to an AMS shop than they are to mine.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I refused AMS rates from day one, told them call me when they wanted to pay more. They do have in house crews here in MI, or at least they did... Also they pay being 60-90 days was unacceptable for me!!


----------

